# Driving Record



## will4993 (Aug 8, 2010)

Im just getting started in my EMT-B training and i was wondering what impact your driving record has on finding an EMT job.


----------



## HotelCo (Aug 8, 2010)

http://emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=18981&highlight=Driving+record

How long has it been since you've had a ticket?


----------



## adamjh3 (Aug 8, 2010)

It depends on your specific situation. I have a speeding ticket with a point on my record, and I was able to find a job.


----------



## will4993 (Aug 8, 2010)

I havent had a speeding ticket since since 04 but i had a suspension in 07


----------



## medicRob (Aug 8, 2010)

Well, if you have a minor speeding ticket (within 10 mph of speed limit), that is usually overlooked. However, some places like Rural/Metro Knoxville will not hire you if you have a ticket for > 15 over the posted speed limit. 

If you have ever been convicted of driving under the influence, around here your application is usually shredded at that point. They also look at the number of speeding citations, etc over a short period of time.


----------



## will4993 (Aug 8, 2010)

How many years do they go back? No speeding tickets in 6 years. No accidents. But i had 2 tickets for riding a motorcycle without the proper endorsements.


----------



## medicRob (Aug 8, 2010)

I think after 3 years your driving record is clear again, don't quote me on that though. This does not mean that your entire record will clear after 3 years. This means that any infraction once it has become 3 years old will be removed from your driving record.


----------



## emtstudent04 (Aug 8, 2010)

Companies can go back as far as 10 years if they wanted to. It just all depends on the company. Some go back 3 years some go back 5 years. It just all depends. It might effect you getting on with a decent company, but you never know till you try.


----------



## medicRob (Aug 8, 2010)

emtstudent04 said:


> Companies can go back as far as 10 years if they wanted to. It just all depends on the company. Some go back 3 years some go back 5 years. It just all depends. It might effect you getting on with a decent company, but you never know till you try.



I remember going to the DMV to get a copy here in Tennessee and they told me 3 years was the cut off. I had concern over a speeding ticket from 2006, so I specifically asked that question. As for your state, it could be different. Can you cite a case where an individual's driving record was pulled up after 10 years? I have never heard of this happening.

I know they have the 10 year lookup for insurance companies. However, I have never heard of a personal driving record being more than 3 years length for a personal vehicle.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 8, 2010)

Suspension.... for what?


Tickets wont hurt much, especially if they were a while ago, but suspension?  Ouch.


----------



## alphatrauma (Aug 8, 2010)

will4993 said:


> Im just getting started in my EMT-B training and i was wondering what impact your driving record has on finding an EMT job.



1. Ask the company you are applying with.
2. Contact your local DMV.

Hint: they can't see who you are over the phone, ask anonymously.

[/thread]


----------



## will4993 (Aug 9, 2010)

driving a motorcycle without a motorcycle permit or insurance twice. I know stupid but 18 and knew it all.


----------



## HotelCo (Aug 10, 2010)

As long as you've kept your nose clean for the past few years, I wouldn't worry a whole lot about it.

People have gotten jobs with far worse driving records than that. Heck, they can always put you on non-driving status for a while.


----------



## emtstudent04 (Aug 10, 2010)

medicRob said:


> I remember going to the DMV to get a copy here in Tennessee and they told me 3 years was the cut off. I had concern over a speeding ticket from 2006, so I specifically asked that question. As for your state, it could be different. Can you cite a case where an individual's driving record was pulled up after 10 years? I have never heard of this happening.
> 
> I know they have the 10 year lookup for insurance companies. However, I have never heard of a personal driving record being more than 3 years length for a personal vehicle.



After 10 years, i have never heard of such thing. Most companies out here usually look in the past 3 years or the past 5 years, unless it's something major on your record like reckless driving then im sure they will look at the whole 10 years.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Aug 11, 2010)

emtstudent04 said:


> After 10 years, i have never heard of such thing. Most companies out here usually look in the past 3 years or the past 5 years, unless it's something major on your record like reckless driving then im sure they will look at the whole 10 years.


 
In my Southeastern US locale, a 10 year history is the norm for an application, and it has to have been updated within the past 30 days to be valid at most places I've applied to for employment.


----------



## emt seeking first job (Aug 13, 2010)

Unless you are disqualified on an objective basis, example, the state a policy, no more than one speeding conviction in the past three years, IMHO, just apply, answer all questions about driving record truthfully.

If they ask you about it, tell them what happend, explain how you are now clean, and ask them under what conditions they would cosider hiring you for the job.

Best wishes on your job hunt.


----------



## emt seeking first job (Aug 13, 2010)

Tincanfireman said:


> In my Southeastern US locale, a 10 year history is the norm for an application, and it has to have been updated within the past 30 days to be valid at most places I've applied to for employment.



If an organization was motivated, they could look into your driving record since the day you passed the road test.

There is also a difficult, but possible, way to see if you were ever stopped by an LEO who ran your license and issued you a warning.

The big picture, IMHO, making the emplyer perceive the applicant as someone who will operate THEIR vehicle in a cautious manner once emplyed.


----------



## medicRob (Aug 13, 2010)

Tincanfireman said:


> In my Southeastern US locale, a 10 year history is the norm for an application, and it has to have been updated within the past 30 days to be valid at most places I've applied to for employment.



I have generally came across two different types of EMS employer. The first type is the one that obtains the driving record themselves through a subscription the service has with the DMV database on the state's website. 

The second is the one that wants you to go into the DMV yourself, pay for your driving record, and send it in to them with your application.


----------



## EmtTravis (Aug 14, 2010)

medicRob said:


> I have generally came across two different types of EMS employer. The first type is the one that obtains the driving record themselves through a subscription the service has with the DMV database on the state's website.
> 
> The second is the one that wants you to go into the DMV yourself, pay for your driving record, and send it in to them with your application.



I hate the companies that make you go and pay for the MVR yourself.  They always want originals and here it costs $12 to get one from the DMV.  I can't tell you how much money I spent on MVR's when I was looking for a job.


----------



## emt seeking first job (Aug 14, 2010)

EmtTravis said:


> I hate the companies that make you go and pay for the MVR yourself.  They always want originals and here it costs $12 to get one from the DMV.  I can't tell you how much money I spent on MVR's when I was looking for a job.




That is the nature of the beast.

For law enforcement positions you need a fingerprint check, @ $75 a pop, and each agency needs to do their own.

It is what it is.


----------



## medicRob (Aug 14, 2010)

emt seeking first job said:


> That is the nature of the beast.
> 
> For law enforcement positions you need a fingerprint check, @ $75 a pop, and each agency needs to do their own.
> 
> It is what it is.



Here in TN, you must have all 10 fingerprints on file with an FBI/TBI background check to become an EMT. You furthermore, have background checks performed before hire.


----------



## emt seeking first job (Aug 15, 2010)

medicRob said:


> Here in TN, you must have all 10 fingerprints on file with an FBI/TBI background check to become an EMT. You furthermore, have background checks performed before hire.




In New York, it seems, employers do not require fingerprints....maybe FDNY but not sure.

They seem to rely on NYS DOH certificate, which is revoked if you have a criminal conviction, but the DOH does not take prints.

In TN, do they take prints with each employer?

Do you have to give prints to DOH ?


----------



## EMT Newbie (Aug 16, 2010)

*How much driving experience needed?*

Hi, I'm just beginning out as a driver. I have my permit and am about to get my license in the next couple months. I would like to apply for positions as soon as I can get my driver's license and ADL. Since potential employers ask for a driving record up to 10 years, because I technically do not have one since I am a new driver, will that negatively impact my application? Should I wait a year with my license before applying for jobs?


----------



## EMT Newbie (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi, I'm just beginning out as a driver. I have my permit and am about to get my license in the next couple months. I would like to apply for positions as soon as I can get my driver's license and ADL. Since potential employers ask for a driving record up to 10 years, because I technically do not have one since I am a new driver, will that negatively impact my application? Should I wait a year with my license before applying for jobs?


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Aug 16, 2010)

EMT Newbie said:


> Hi, I'm just beginning out as a driver. I have my permit and am about to get my license in the next couple months. I would like to apply for positions as soon as I can get my driver's license and ADL. Since potential employers ask for a driving record up to 10 years, because I technically do not have one since I am a new driver, will that negatively impact my application? Should I wait a year with my license before applying for jobs?



This is not the best place to ask. See if you can get in touch with some of the agencies you would like to work for. I personally would probably frown upon having new drivers work for me, since emergent driving is a high risk and stressful thing, but if you get started off with IFT first then you might be able to work into EMS. Again, ask the agencies, not here. We aren't the ones hiring you.


----------



## medicRob (Aug 17, 2010)

emt seeking first job said:


> In New York, it seems, employers do not require fingerprints....maybe FDNY but not sure.
> 
> They seem to rely on NYS DOH certificate, which is revoked if you have a criminal conviction, but the DOH does not take prints.
> 
> ...



Nope. Right before we go on clinicals, we are required to go to one of the TBI/FBI authorized fingerprinting stations such as a police dept, etc. We submit the fee to the state website, specify which station we are going to and they take our fingerprints. Once those fingerprints are on file, they are accessible to EMS employers in the state of Tennessee. Every time I go in for a pre-employment screening, they can run a background check.


----------



## gumby4532 (Aug 21, 2010)

will4993 said:


> I havent had a speeding ticket since since 04 but i had a suspension in 07



I have 2 speeding tickets and an accident within the past 3 on my driving record. I just got hired as a driver for a company in Southern California. Just keep trying, someone will eventually hire you. You might want to apply to private companies as an attendant EMT. Good luck though, don't give up!!


----------



## Roger (Aug 30, 2010)

I have an interview Tuesday the 7th. Unfortunately 
I have to get a copy (attested they call it) 
of my driving record. When I ordered the report 
($20) I found out my license is non-renewable 
because of unpaid excise tax on one of my cars. 
Its not a hard to fix and I just renewed my license last 
January. But I wonder if they will hold that against me. 

Anyone know? :wacko:

PS: I have no tickets, accidents, or any other infractions
in the last 20 years...and I drive all day long for work.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Aug 30, 2010)

I would make every attempt to get squared up with the DMV before next week and get a receipt.  If it comes up during the interview, explain what happened and produce the receipt; provide a copy for their records, too. If you can't get everything straightened out before the 7th, offer to provide a paid receipt as soon as possible.  The fact that you have a clean record is probably more important than the fact you forgot to pay a tax bill.  Best of luck, and I am not an accountant, a lawyer, nor did I sleep at a Holiday Inn Express last night. Just my .02 is all you get...  =)


----------



## Roger (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks TinCan, I managed to get it all cleaned up and now have a clean report that, by the way, goes back ten years.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Sep 2, 2010)

You're welcome; glad I was able to help. Good luck on the 7th...


----------



## redbull (Sep 2, 2010)

what about parking violation tickets? 

last nov i parked less than 15 ft from a fire hydrant. and i also have two tickets for parkign on the wrong side of the st (garbage day). can this impact my record?


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2010)

redbull said:


> what about parking violation tickets?
> 
> last nov i parked less than 15 ft from a fire hydrant. and i also have two tickets for parkign on the wrong side of the st (garbage day). can this impact my record?



I doubt it.  I have 2 as well, and they don't show up on my H6 (DMV printout).  In an interview, I was asked about my driving history.  I told him that I have no tickets except for the parking tickets, and he said it was no big deal.


----------



## Roger (Sep 3, 2010)

redbull said:


> what about parking violation tickets?
> 
> last nov i parked less than 15 ft from a fire hydrant. and i also have two tickets for parkign on the wrong side of the st (garbage day). can this impact my record?



In MA, if they're not paid it will show up as "nonrenewable." Meaning that until
they're paid you can't renew your drivers license. Just be sure you paid them.


----------



## redbull (Sep 10, 2010)

I live in NY and i've paid them off. I also have a speeding ticket from 2002 which I paid off. I was going 20 mph over in a 30 mph zone...only reason why i got pulled over was cuz it was the end of the month and the pigs needed to make their quotas. is this going to affect my driving record?

also, for my interview on tues, it says bring your emt card. i dont have it yet - i just have my on-site test results with ID. u think this is ok?


----------



## terrible one (Sep 10, 2010)

redbull said:


> . I was going 20 mph over in a 30 mph zone...only reason why i got pulled over was cuz it was the end of the month and the pigs needed to make  their quotas



or it could have been you going 50mph in a 30 zone


----------



## redbull (Sep 10, 2010)

terrible one said:


> or it could have been you going 50mph in a 30 zone



Yup.


----------



## spazoid86 (Apr 25, 2011)

A bad driving record is 2 speeding tickets, a stopping violation and a bad inspection sticker in 06, a speeding violation in 08, and an accident in 09.....

Keeping my finger crossed tho. I was young and stupid, accident..was ....an accident


----------

